

Microrentals and "Dead Space" in Tokyo - lnguyen
http://www.good.is/post/microrentals-and-dead-space-in-tokyo/

======
nandemo
Very interesting.

Direct link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB2000142405274870445400457513...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748704454004575135181602676238.html)

